# Brandon/Coventry Speedway, Coventry, Feb 2018



## 16vDeak (Feb 8, 2018)

Very strange explore for me this was, seeing as not 7/8 years ago i was sat in the stand here watching the Stock cars and wandering round the pits!

It's been around forever, initially starting in 1928 as just a dirt ring with a couple of shacks, it's now a small capacity stadium. Holding everything from the Speedway championships, to the F1/2 Stock car championships. It closed it's doors for the last time in early 2017, and is currently under plans for redevelopment. There has been a massive back lash and protests towards it being demolished, which is still going on as we speak. Sadly, i think it's a bit too far gone to be saved now...


https://flic.kr/p/234et8Yhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/246dJFGhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtYb2nhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/246dKHbhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Very very dated, my Dad remembers it being dated as hell when he used to come here back in the late 70's and early 80's....


https://flic.kr/p/234et6Uhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/246dKD3https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/234et37https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Interior is in a bad way now too. My friend came here about 4 months ago, it was in much better shape then!


IMG_1379https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


IMG_1419https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/246dK1jhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/G18gE1https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/246dJW1https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

It's a shame it came to this really, had it been managed and cared about properly it'd probably still be going.


https://flic.kr/p/234esnEhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/EtY9U2https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


https://flic.kr/p/234esjJhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Also a selection of old static caravans dumped down the side, still full of stuff! DO NOT however open the fridge. I almost passed out.


https://flic.kr/p/EtY9L6https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

What is it with ancient porn and abandoned places?


https://flic.kr/p/234es5Lhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Overall, decent explore, could easily of spent longer there as i only explored one building!


----------



## Electric (Feb 8, 2018)

Shame to see it this way but nice to see it again. Thanks Deak.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 8, 2018)

Looks like its been a target for the vandals. Still could be used for enthusiasts or clubs.


----------



## old git (Feb 9, 2018)

What was on that memory stick then? Don't tell us you haven't looked!


----------



## degenerate (Feb 9, 2018)

Nice, what was in the fridge then?


----------



## B7TMW (Feb 10, 2018)

With this AND wimbledon gone, there will be no hot rod or stock car racing left!

Has anyone done Wimbledon yet?


----------



## 16vDeak (Feb 12, 2018)

Electric said:


> Shame to see it this way but nice to see it again. Thanks Deak.



Yeah sucks don't it! It'l only get worse too with how easy it is ti access.



Hugh Jorgan said:


> Looks like its been a target for the vandals. Still could be used for enthusiasts or clubs.



Yeah everything has been smashed up a there was a fair bit i din't get chance t picture. fair bit of fly tipping also.



old git said:


> What was on that memory stick then? Don't tell us you haven't looked!



Hahaha, it's a gym tracker, so it'l of just been rammed full of gym statistics 



degenerate said:


> Nice, what was in the fridge then?



I didn't have it open long enough to study as the smell knocked me out, but a collection of very out of date foods


----------



## old git (Feb 12, 2018)

B7TMW said:


> With this AND wimbledon gone, there will be no hot rod or stock car racing left!
> 
> Has anyone done Wimbledon yet?



They have on "The other" site. Take a look, although they are all external. There are plenty of internals on one of the stock car forums. Ill let you know when/if I remember it! Westworld raceway is on HERE, too.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thats a real shame, went to Harlow Speedway a few times loved it. Yup never ever open a fridge, simple..I know it's hard to resist, ok just a quick peek then 

That porn video, if you look past the blonde with the huge personality, in the top right corner, is that a scene from The Exorcist??? 

Thanks enjoyed havin a nose at your pics!


----------

